# 2 stickers = 10hp?



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

nice. also, I believe each sticker is good for 10hp, so you have 20, lol


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

jsscooby said:


> nice. also, I believe each sticker is good for 10hp, so you have 20, lol


Ohhh i wasnt sure..thanks for the clarification lol.imma order some more..put this bad boy in the 12s


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

lol i dig that usdm stick


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I believe you're right, at least 10hp per sticker.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

where did you get the usdm sticker? 
i want thattt lol!!!!!!


Cheers,


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> where did you get the usdm sticker?
> i want thattt lol!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Cheers,


Ihatestickers.com they have a huge selection of auto based stickers.


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

Stickernerd.com is a mint site to check out also


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

I got a few Ecotec mafia stickers from Ihatestickers.. They came out pretty sick I think


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

JdmHonda'lude said:


> Stickernerd.com is a mint site to check out also


hmmm I think I will..thank you sir.



Xlr8machineshop said:


> I got a few Ecotec mafia stickers from Ihatestickers.. They came out pretty sick I think


The quality is pretty **** good..shipping times on the other hand made me frustrated. Took over 2 weeks to get 2 stickers to me. I guess they take on the BK slogan and don't make it til you order it though.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I think I'll be getting an Ecotec Mafia one pretty soon. 16" carbon fiber across my back window... lol


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

It's a nice diecut


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

FYI, when you apply that USDM sticker, the starfield on the flag will be on the wrong side. When viewing a vertically flying flag, the starfield should be to the left. Always, check flag etiquete first. Its the least we can do while taking advantage of the freedoms this country offers.


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

The "wakaba" with the us flag does not make any sense at all lol


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

Anyone know what the wakaba is used for?


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

getblended said:


> FYI, when you apply that USDM sticker, the starfield on the flag will be on the wrong side. When viewing a vertically flying flag, the starfield should be to the left. Always, check flag etiquete first. Its the least we can do while taking advantage of the freedoms this country offers.


Good call. I didn't notice it right away, but you are absolutely correct.

As for the other sticker, is that actually going on a Cruze? The 138 HP missile?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Meh the flag could be flying forward but upside down and at about a 15-20 degrees and then there is no issue with flag placement.


Cool stickers =D


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

Having that "leaf" let's everyone know your a novice driver lol. From what I've seen on the roads most cruze drivers need the Fukushi mark. Which is like a tear drop with orange and yellow. Do your RESEARCH PPL!


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

Holy sh1t some of you kids are straight baby back b1tches. Its a fvcking sticker relax. Who gives a **** what side the stars are on. Oh and no the other one is going on my 1000rr


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

Jdm..stfu please. Its meant to be a joke cause all you homos run around with jdm as **** stickers. Chevy = usdm.


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

tehcor said:


> Jdm..stfu please. Its meant to be a joke cause all you homos run around with jdm as **** stickers. Chevy = usdm.


Usdm = any north American made car bone head! I'm just stating what the f'n leaf really means bud. Means your an amature driver! Thing is that wakaba leaf actually belongs on jdm cars. So the joke is on you trying to be jdm with a north American family sedan. Jus sayin.


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

tehcor said:


> Holy sh1t some of you kids are straight baby back b1tches. Its a fvcking sticker relax. Who gives a **** what side the stars are on. Oh and no the other one is going on my 1000rr


I, like many others in here, am a military member. Respecting the flag means a great deal to us. Our flag is rooted in tradition and provides us with a sense of honor and purpose. 

If you're curious about paying the proper respects to the symbol of your freedom, please have a look here: 

USFlag.org: A website dedicated to the Flag of the United States of America - Flag Etiquette

or here:

United States Flag Code - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

plowman33 said:


> I, like many others in here, am a military member. Respecting the flag means a great deal to us. Our flag is rooted in tradition and provides us with a sense of honor and purpose.
> 
> If you're curious about paying the proper respects to the symbol of your freedom, please have a look here:
> 
> ...


In all honesty this is all really irrelevant to the thread at hand. We don't need it to go beyond this. I can imagine the OT argument this would turn into. PMs are better suited for this one unless there's a thread for it.

And I don't think accuracy in correct badging is really a concern for a "USDM" badge so


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm just trying to inform the op on his selection of vinyl. Sorry. Sheesh this board is full of........


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

JdmHonda'lude said:


> I'm just trying to inform the op on his selection of vinyl. Sorry. Sheesh this board is full of........


I know exactly what the leafs stand for "bud". Did I ask you to explain the meaning of it to me? NO! You coming in here dissecting a sticker just makes you look stupid. Would a tear drop shape look anything like a "U"? No so they use that badge.

And am I sitting here posting pictures of me burning a flag? No! Its a GOD **** STICKER! I have quite a few friends over seas right now. I was gonna join but unfortunately I can't for medical reason. So step off your soap box. 

Did I say the Cruze was the only usdm car? no I didn't... its A usdm car. 

All in all...you both can stfu now. thanks.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

JdmHonda'lude said:


> Usdm = any north American made car bone head! I'm just stating what the f'n leaf really means bud. Means your an amature driver! Thing is that wakaba leaf actually belongs on jdm cars. So the joke is on you trying to be jdm with a north American family sedan. Jus sayin.


please show me more I'm trying to be "jdm". god you are a retard.


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> In all honesty this is all really irrelevant to the thread at hand. We don't need it to go beyond this. I can imagine the OT argument this would turn into. PMs are better suited for this one unless there's a thread for it.
> 
> And I don't think accuracy in correct badging is really a concern for a "USDM" badge so



Out of all of the posts in this thread, you are going to single out the most well-spoken, most accurate, most respectful post of them all and say IT is the one that has no place here?

Tell me that "super moderator" thing is a hoax....


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

plowman33 said:


> I, like many others in here, am a military member. Respecting the flag means a great deal to us. Our flag is rooted in tradition and provides us with a sense of honor and purpose.
> 
> If you're curious about paying the proper respects to the symbol of your freedom, please have a look here:
> 
> ...


Good post, plowman. It is unfortunate that, for the most part, this will all fall on deaf ears. An improperly displayed flag will never feel right to me, no matter how well intentioned it might be. If it is wrong, fix it. There are a handful of symbols that deserve a certain level of respect and that is certainly one of them.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

bvbull200 said:


> Good post, plowman. It is unfortunate that, for the most part, this will all fall on deaf ears. An improperly displayed flag will never feel right to me, no matter how well intentioned it might be. If it is wrong, fix it. There are a handful of symbols that deserve a certain level of respect and that is certainly one of them.


Wow you guys really that ignorant? Im done arguing over a sticker with you two dumbasses.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

bvbull200 said:


> Out of all of the posts in this thread, you are going to single out the most well-spoken, most accurate, most respectful post of them all and say IT is the one that has no place here?
> 
> Tell me that "super moderator" thing is a hoax....


His comment has nothing to do with the topic.how bout you rotate the sticker to the left 90 degrees.theres your "correct" flag.smh.


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

tehcor said:


> Wow you guys really that ignorant? Im done arguing over a sticker with you two dumbasses.


Explain the ignorance, please. The way I see it, there is a faction of people that recognize the misuse of a symbol for the United States of America. Fundamentally, it may be just a sticker, but add the stars and stripes and it gains a little extra significance. If you can't stomach having this pointed out, then perhaps you will be better served not posting pictures of your stickers in a public forum.

I'm sorry this thread didn't go the way you wanted it to. Doesn't mean you need to get so worked up over it.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

bvbull200 said:


> Out of all of the posts in this thread, you are going to single out the most well-spoken, most accurate, most respectful post of them all and say IT is the one that has no place here?
> 
> Tell me that "super moderator" thing is a hoax....


Punctuation has no bearing on an off topic response that's destined to lead to a flame war (which it has). There is a reason I asked for it to stop there and it is now painfully obvious why.

closed


----------

